# Dent repair in a tank



## ohdeebee (Mar 7, 2013)

Looking for advice on how to tackle the dented top and bottom of this tank. The metal is not creased or crimped or really damaged in any way, its just not the right shape. Normally tapping out a few dents isn't a big deal, but the fact that this tank doesn't come apart is an issue. Is there a tool or technique that one could use to work these dents out WITHOUT damaging the paint? Should I contact a body shop? Are any of you guys able to help a guy out? I'd be up for doing a labor trade if you need some wheels built. Thanks in advance Cabers!

here are the pics:
Top





Bottom (I'm less concerned with this area)


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 7, 2013)

*dent*

How about a c-clamp and a block of wood or two. Use the c-clamp to compress the dent out.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 7, 2013)

The best way to go would be to take the tank apart.Its not a big deal to put it back together.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 7, 2013)

...sound like someone just volinteered....   I can't spell....


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't think this tank comes apart all that easily. I'll gently give the C-clamp idea a shot and see what happens. If I come up with something that works I'll post pics and the how-to on this thread.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 9, 2013)

rideahiggins said:


> How about a c-clamp and a block of wood or two. Use the c-clamp to compress the dent out.




This would be my bet- a sturdy C-clamp through the door of the tank with a properly fitted piece of wood on each side. The wood should have a flat surface. The pressure should press out the dent to a flat, matching the block on each side. At least that's my guess.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 9, 2013)

SirMike1983 said:


> This would be my bet- a sturdy C-clamp through the door of the tank with a properly fitted piece of wood on each side. The wood should have a flat surface. The pressure should press out the dent to a flat, matching the block on each side. At least that's my guess.




Because the bottom part of the top tube is curved, I suggest making a wooden buck to form it; outline the shape of the frame on to paper, trace the outline on to a piece of hardwood and cut it out. Then proceed with the above instructions.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 9, 2013)

fordsnake said:


> Because the bottom part of the top tube is curved, I suggest making a wooden buck to form it; outline the shape of the frame on to paper, trace the outline on to a piece of hardwood and cut it out. Then proceed with the above instructions.




If it's a curved tank- yeah that's right. I was assuming this was a flat bottom tank for a straight bar. If it's curved you need something the same shape as the bend you want to form it.


----------



## spoker (Sep 24, 2014)

i cant tell from the pics cause my eyes arnt that sharp anymore,did you ever think about havin one of those guys that go to body shops and car lots and do paintless dent repair,some of the stuff they can do is amazing!!


----------



## spoker (Sep 24, 2014)

i cant tell from the pics cause my eyes arnt that sharp anymore,did you ever think about havin one of those guys that go to body shops and car lots and do paintless dent repair,some of the stuff they can do is amazing!!find a body shop tha does hail repair


----------

